

Multi version control hosting - billboebel
http://startup-ideas.posterous.com/multi-version-control-hosting

======
follower
I've recently started using <http://hg-git.github.com/> (found it via a
comment on HN, IIRC) which allows you to use the Mercurial command line tools
to interact with Git repositories on GitHub.

It was created by people at GitHub.

~~~
billboebel
Nice. I will check it out.

